# PSE Bow Madness



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Strongly considering this bow. I like the package prices but they all seem to have whisker biscuit arrow rests.

Never used these but it would seem they would alter arrow flight /speed.

Any 1st hand experience out there?


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

I dont care for the whisker biscuit. I prefer drop-aways. I have shot bows with the biscuit and they are still very accurate and alot of Manufacturers offer them in their package bow kit. I personally prefer Mathews. Check these bows out that are made by Mathews....specifically the Voyager.

http://missionarchery.com/


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought a used bow from a friend with a biscuit, shot twice and changed to a Zero Tolerance drop away, to me the biscuit is loud drawing and loud on the release....WW


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay...here is my FIRST HAND experience on tha biscuit....DON'T GET ONE!!!! period.
Reason I say this is-I and a friend who got one was hunting and I put him on a nice buck (trail cmaer his pattern) since it would be his first bow kil (new to sport) I want him to get an feel what it would be like to get deer up close. Well things work out time wise as busck came in on schedule. My buddy drew with deer 18 yards from him, but spooked when he was drawing back. WE got back to camp and I checked his set up and asked if he moved too soon and deer saw him (nope as deer head was behind tree). Afternoon hunt and another buck came closer and he drew back aond off went the deer???????what?
He left without getting a deer and as we got to his home I asked to shoot his bow and see what was the problem. This time we notice the LOUD NOISE AS HE DREW BACK! seem the biscuit come with a coating on the iside where you place the arrows (help to smoothly draw back) what they fail to mention is " after practing all pre-season that coatinf wears OFF and you have notrhing but bristles (like you scratching your finger nails across chalkboard. Those bristle are really noticed when you are inside and the outside noise is not there to stiffle the sound it makes. He bought a new biscuit and is was quite again, but wore off before hunting season and we tested again inside house-you bet it was noisey..go drop away if you find one you like

signed
tried and tested.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO....the whisker biscuit is the most functional, fool proof, and dependable "hunting" rest on the market. And, loss of speed is negligible (non factor). 

The only knock on them is exactly what has been described above. There is a slight noise when you draw and on a dead still day it will get you busted at close ranges. However, a buddy of mine has figured out a way around it. I'm busy right now and don't have time to explain it. But, I'll try to come back later and explain.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Biscuits are ok, and for the most part they will work fine; the solution to the "noise" they can create is simple, rub vaseline on the whiskers. I personally shoot a drop-away, luv it. My son shoots a biscuits, so I guess it's a matter of opinion.


----------

